

Google Is Aware Of SEOs Bribing Bloggers says Matt Cutts - kirtijthorat
http://searchengineland.com/matt-cutts-implies-google-is-aware-of-seos-bribing-bloggers-180528

======
kirtijthorat
Here is what Matt Cutts tweet says: We're taking action on hundreds of buyers,
dozens of sites, & dozens of spammy writers.

